# Model train stuff needs rehomed in Denver, Colorado



## Lynnpie (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello- my name is Lynn. My father passed away at the end of June. My brother and I have been trying to figure out what to do with his model railroad stuff. We want it to go to good use. We will be giving it a new home. I know there are different types of model railroads but not sure which one he was into. There is also a vintage set. I know there’s tools and things of that sort, as well. Would love to find a loving home locally! His house is in Highlands Ranch but I think my brother and I would want to rehome everything somewhere a little more public. I am working on getting pictures. Don’t have any right away but will soon.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lynnpie said:


> Hello- my name is Lynn. My father passed away at the end of June. My brother and I have been trying to figure out what to do with his model railroad stuff. We want it to go to good use. We will be giving it a new home. I know there are different types of model railroads but not sure which one he was into. There is also a vintage set. I know there’s tools and things of that sort, as well. Would love to find a loving home locally! His house is in Highlands Ranch but I think my brother and I would want to rehome everything somewhere a little more public. I am working on getting pictures. Don’t have any right away but will soon.


Hi,
Sorry for your loss.
There are a lot of different sizes/scales too, do you know what he had?
Where about is Highlands Ranch? Ca?
Edit, never mind I re read the title.


----------



## Lynnpie (Jul 26, 2020)

Colorado. And I forgot to mention we aren’t looking for money, just someone who will appreciate it all.


----------



## Lynnpie (Jul 26, 2020)

I’ll have to get back in sizes. I just don’t know 😬 it’s all really small, does that help? 😂


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lynnpie said:


> Colorado. And I forgot to mention we aren’t looking for money, just someone who will appreciate it all.


It would be nice if you could donate it to a local club if there are any.
Do you know the scale? Are they large, small, in between?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lynnpie said:


> I’ll have to get back in sizes. I just don’t know 😬 it’s all really small, does that help? 😂


Might be N scale. Popular
There are other scales smaller.
Post a picture with a ruler or dollar bill next to it for reference.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The first thing to do is determine the 'scale' of the system.
The most popular are: 

0 Gauge. This is the 3 rail Lionel type system. It uses what
is known as A transformer, if it is a large large it would have
more than one.

HO gauge. This is possibly the most popular. It uses a 2
rail track with rails approximately 3/4" apart. It uses what
are known as Power Packs and also, if a large layout
would use more than one. There is also a more modern
power system for HO that is known as DCC. This uses
usually one or two controllers.

N gauge. About half the size of HO and also popular especially when available space is limited. It uses a 2 rail track with rails 
approx. 1/2 " apart. It is controlled by Power Packs as described
in the HO paragraph.

Your best opportunity for the layout is to try to contact
local Hobby Shops. They should know if there is a local
train club or person who would be interested. You could
also run a free ad in the Craigslist 'Collectibles' or
'Toys and Games' sections. There are 'brokers' who
would pay a less than market amount for it. If you are in
a small community run your ads in Craigslist in nearby larger
markets.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Scales, the largest one is what you would see in an outside garden. the measurements are taken on the wheels.
There are a few more scales that are not shown some smaller.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you post for FREE, you will have people coming out of the woodwork.
Most would just want them for resale, I would refrain from doing that if you want them to go to a good home.
Brokers....same thing.


----------



## Lynnpie (Jul 26, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Might be N scale. Popular
> There are other scales smaller.
> Post a picture with a ruler or dollar bill next to it for reference.


 This is a good place to start, thank you. Just don’t want our dads passion and efforts to go to waste by posting a meaningless ad on Craigslist. Thank you Mr Ed


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If you should find any in his collection, I am interested in European HO and HOm locomotives and rolling stock.


----------



## Lynnpie (Jul 26, 2020)

I honestly don’t know anything. I suppose I should have waited until I could take pictures. I love trains and loved the model railroads he showed me but I know nothing. I apologize for posting this before I knew anything. I will put pictures up soon but would also appreciate any club info for Denver that Mr Ed mentioned as o really want this stuff to go to an enthusiast. I’ll report back. Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Frankly, an enthusiast probably won't be interested. He'll want to pick and choose pieces that complement his collection (see MichaelE's reply above).

I would contact youth groups, churches, YMCA, senior centers, places like that to see if someone is interested in the whole collection.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Lynnpie said:


> I honestly don’t know anything. I suppose I should have waited until I could take pictures. I love trains and loved the model railroads he showed me but I know nothing. I apologize for posting this before I knew anything. I will put pictures up soon but would also appreciate any club info for Denver that Mr Ed mentioned as o really want this stuff to go to an enthusiast. I’ll report back. Thanks



"Mr. Ed", the talking horse. How appropriate! 😄😄 😄😄😄

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

*and this turned into nothing ??*


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's actually very common for these kinds of posts for the OP never to return to tell us what the resolution was.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I call them drive by posters.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

Lynnpie said:


> Hello- my name is Lynn. My father passed away at the end of June. My brother and I have been trying to figure out what to do with his model railroad stuff. We want it to go to good use. We will be giving it a new home. I know there are different types of model railroads but not sure which one he was into. There is also a vintage set. I know there’s tools and things of that sort, as well. Would love to find a loving home locally! His house is in Highlands Ranch but I think my brother and I would want to rehome everything somewhere a little more public. I am working on getting pictures. Don’t have any right away but will soon.



just out of curiousity: What did you decide to do w/ your dad's collection ?


----------



## Lynnpie (Jul 26, 2020)

Sorry, I’ve read all the replies and was a little disheartened. Everything is in my garage right now, so nothing has happened yet.


----------



## Lynnpie (Jul 26, 2020)

There is HO and N scale


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I guess it depends on how many items there are. You could just make a list of each one. Name/manufacturer and any obvious item number and post it here. Another option is a group picture or two in the boxes although this might be hard to identify. Finally if it's just a whole lot... A count.

At one time I sold off a lot of larger scale items. In a few cases I sold them for shipping costs.

These were fairly big in comparison to what you have but I grouped them by a few like items and over time... Gone!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lynnpie said:


> Sorry, I’ve read all the replies and was a little disheartened. Everything is in my garage right now, so nothing has happened yet.


If you really want the whole collection to go to the same place, you'll need to get the word out, but be prepared for folks who just want a quick buck.

Either way, you're going to need to get a better handle on what you have. And then you're going to have a tough choice -- hold on to it until you find someone or a group that meets your criteria (and maybe end up not getting rid of anything), or whether you want it out of your garage and are willing to let it go piecemeal.


----------

